# O J Simpson PG-13



## blackhawk19 (Oct 15, 2007)

One day in the future, OJ Simpson has a heart-attack and  dies. He 
immediately goes to hell, where the devil is waiting for  him.

"I don't know what to do here," says the devil. "You are on my list,  
but I have no room for you. You definitely have to stay here, so  I'll
tell you what I'm going to do. I have a few folks here who weren't  
quite as bad as you. I'll let one of them go, but you have to take 
their  place. I'll even let YOU decide who leaves."

OJ thought that sounded  pretty good, so the devil opened the door to 
the first room.

In it  was Ted Kennedy and a large pool of water. Ted kept diving in, 
and  surfacing, empty handed. Over, and over, and over he dove in and 
surfaced  with nothing. Such was his fate in hell.

"No," OJ said. "I don't think  so. I'm not a good swimmer, and I don't 
think I could do that all day  long."

The devil led him to the door of the next room.

In it was  Al Gore with a sledgehammer and a room full of rocks. All
he did was swing  that hammer, time after time after time. "No, this 
is no good; I've got this  problem with my shoulder. I would be
in constant agony if all I could do was  break rocks all day," commented OJ.

The devil opened a third door.  Through it, OJ saw Bill Clinton , lying
on the bed, his arms tied over his  head, and his legs restrained in a
spread-eagle pose. Bent over him was  Monica Lewinsky, doing what she 
does best.

OJ looked at this in  shocked disbelief, and finally said, "Yeah man, 

I can handle  this."


The devil smiled and said . . . . .  .




"OK, Monica, you're  free to go."


----------



## glued2it (Oct 15, 2007)

Good one !!


----------



## wilson (Oct 15, 2007)

ROFLMAO


----------



## links16877 (Oct 15, 2007)

funy i have to pay this along to some ppl i know :)


----------



## meowey (Oct 15, 2007)

LMAO!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## badss (Oct 20, 2007)

Good one for sure!


----------



## bbqpitstop (Oct 22, 2007)

love it...........it's right where OJ needs to be, and being a Buffalonian that watched his rise to stardom, I hope he takes his name off the wall of fame at Rich Stadium with him.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 22, 2007)

That was a different person than the OJ of today. What a shame. He did a lot of good on the field, but blew up in his personal life.  Rage is a terrible thing...just ask my 16 year old daughter on the receiving end after she hasn't picked up her room all week.


----------

